# nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2 failed after kernel upgrade

## Cintra

Have just upgraded to development-sources-2.6.11-rc2 and get the following error when re-emerging nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2.. no problem with nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1 (or bcm570x)

```
rtage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: error: parse error before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `drm_agp_p'

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:48: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernInitAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:76: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:85: error: request for member `acquire' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:88: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:113: error: requestfor member `copy_info' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:173: error: requestfor member `enable' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:185: error: requestfor member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:186: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernTeardownAGP':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:216: error: requestfor member `release' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:218: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernAllocAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:265: error: requestfor member `allocate_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:273: error: requestfor member `bind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:290: error: requestfor member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:305: error: requestfor member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernMapAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:345: error: requestfor member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c: In function `KernFreeAGPPages':

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:444: error: requestfor member `unbind_memory' in something not a structure or union

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c:445: error: requestfor member `free_memory' in something not a structure or union

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv] Error2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 340, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

mvh

----------

## mijenix

Hi

same problem here!

--Mathias

----------

## Decibels

Two things:

1) Will it compile with an earlier version of nvidia-kernel?

2) post your 'emerge --info' output.

----------

## mijenix

My emerge info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16
> 
> Portage 2.0.51-r14 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.11-rc2 i686)
> ...

 

--Mathias

----------

## gun26

I ran into the same problem with 2.6.11-rc2 and the Nvidia kernel. You need to go to http://www.minion.de/files/1.0-6629/, grab NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.diff and patch the Nvidia kernel source with it before compiling. All the other patches at that site are included in the current Gentoo ebuild of nvidia-kernel-1.0-6629-r2, but that last one hasn't been added just yet. I expect it will be, within a day or two.

----------

## Cintra

In addition to my original nvidia-kernel post, I find the following types of messages whenever I access the net, for example with Opera or Firefox.. 

I have compared .configs of 2.6.11-rc1 with -rc2 from a debug option point of view and they are identical.

```
Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe Badness in local_bh_enable at kernel/softirq.c:140

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c011b129>] local_bh_enable+0x64/0x7f

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<f113be80>] ppp_start_xmit+0x11d/0x26d [ppp_generic]

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<f10ce6e0>] ip_refrag+0x40/0x9f [ip_conntrack]

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0388b1b>] qdisc_restart+0x76/0x198

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c037ca2c>] dev_queue_xmit+0x22b/0x2b4

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393dd9>] ip_finish_output2+0x0/0x20d

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03878bb>] nf_hook_slow+0x10f/0x126

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393dd9>] ip_finish_output2+0x0/0x20d

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393b40>] dst_output+0x0/0x24

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393ce9>] ip_finish_output+0x185/0x275

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393dd9>] ip_finish_output2+0x0/0x20d

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393b40>] dst_output+0x0/0x24

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393b51>] dst_output+0x11/0x24

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03878bb>] nf_hook_slow+0x10f/0x126

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393b40>] dst_output+0x0/0x24

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0394457>] ip_queue_xmit+0x27a/0x4b6

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0393b40>] dst_output+0x0/0x24

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c02a556b>] i8042_interrupt+0x13c/0x355

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0131994>] handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0x6d

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0131ace>] __do_IRQ+0x106/0x180

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03aa9c5>] tcp_v4_send_check+0x51/0xfe

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03a493a>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x382/0x6f3

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03a56b7>] tcp_write_xmit+0x11d/0x2de

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0376e5d>] alloc_skb+0x53/0xfc

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03a6774>] tcp_send_fin+0x27b/0x2b3

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03771ac>] __kfree_skb+0x80/0x10e

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c039b46e>] tcp_close+0x2b2/0x5a3

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0153ccc>] invalidate_inode_buffers+0x11/0x69

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c03b9479>] inet_release+0x3d/0x62

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0372f7b>] sock_release+0x92/0xe8

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0373a40>] sock_close+0x33/0x4d

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c0152ab7>] __fput+0x11a/0x153

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c015110e>] filp_close+0x52/0x96

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c01511ac>] sys_close+0x5a/0x95

Jan 24 09:18:07 p4pe [<c01024b5>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x75
```

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r14 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.11-rc2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-rc2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.8

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Dec 15 2004, 20:48:07)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r2, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r3

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/mnt/hdb9/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo http://mirror.gentoo.no/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/hdb9/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/hdb9/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.no/gentoo-portage/"

USE="x86 X aac aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups directfb dts dvd dvdr encode esd fam flac font-server foomaticdb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww live mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg nas ncurses network nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline real rtc sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

mvh

Edit: see link in thread at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231800&highlight= for a temporary fix instructions to kernel at http://61.222.76.235/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=13

----------

## Cintra

 *gun26 wrote:*   

> I ran into the same problem with 2.6.11-rc2 and the Nvidia kernel. You need to go to http://www.minion.de/files/1.0-6629/, grab NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.diff and patch the Nvidia kernel source with it before compiling. All the other patches at that site are included in the current Gentoo ebuild of nvidia-kernel-1.0-6629-r2, but that last one hasn't been added just yet. I expect it will be, within a day or two.

 

Hei gun26

Thanks for the info.. not being a 'patch' expert, could you give me a brief 'how to apply the patch'?

regards

----------

## Toke

Hey,

  I'm not a guru by any means, but I just figured it out myself.  Here's what I did.

First, edit the ebuild file at:

/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2.ebuild

scroll down and look for the lines with all the epatches and add

```
epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.patch

```

then run the following lines:

```
cd /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/files/1.0.6629

wget http://www.minion.de/files/1.0-6629/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.diff

mv NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.diff NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-6629-1201042.patch

```

then emerge it!  Hope this helps.

----------

## mijenix

Hi

accordant of the bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77994 the patch are allready built in the nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2 ebuild?

--Mathias

----------

## Toke

Well, I think they're discussing if the patch works or not.  It looks like they are applying it manually.  The patch did work for me.  

  It's easy enough to check, just do an 'emerge sync' and look in the ebuild for the line I suggested adding.  I did a sync before I edited the ebuild and it wasn't there.  But it takes a while for all of the mirrors to get the newest version.  I also don't know if a change like this would increment it to -r3 or not.

Peace

----------

## Cintra

Thanks Toke

That worked fine!  :Very Happy: 

mvh

Edit: no one else seeing the messages problem - perhaps only pppoe users..

----------

## milothurston

 *mijenix wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> accordant of the bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77994 the patch are allready built in the nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r2 ebuild?
> 
> --Mathias

 

It is definitely in the -r3 version.

However,  I can't get xorg to run when using this driver - it dies with "caught signal 11" an no other errors that I can see.

I'm using NvAGP=2.

Can anyone suggest any other cause of this problem?

----------

